# i aspired to bee the king of Flanders if Flander become a country im dead sereous



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would bee a king whiteout acrown whiteout power, but a loyal king a good king just like alphonso Xl Sabio, i would rulee flanders '' aux sommet de sont potenciel'' peasant commoneer would love me.. i would send moneey to thee society of arts and music in my budget, i would abolish stupid taxes that dosen servee any purposes, i would be thee goode kingen. i'm a goodwill thinkr of this world= un bien penssant'' sorry for being a tad of a megalomaniac, but i choose to serve Flanders interrest and thre peoples and if it become a vassal state of netherlands than shawll be i will be there best general, advisor.

Hail the new king deprofundis :tiphat:

I would ressurect and instore musical classes obligatory of franco-flemish music in school


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I would ressurect and instore musical classes obligatory of franco-flemish music in school


That would cost a lot of money and music knowledge is on the very end of the list right here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd vote for Deprofundis


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

But you don't vote for Kings, Eddie. Unless your in the King-selection committee.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I love the way you express your good intent with Flanders. Although I'm not sure the current Flemish share your priorities.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah but Aussie are infiltrating everywhere - first our new Queen Mary (to be) of Denmark, then who nows what 

https://honey.nine.com.au/2018/02/26/14/01/princess-mary-first-australian-born-queen


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Vive Le Republique de Flanders.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I vote Deprofundis!

Definitely the better option in stead of Bart De Wever :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Why don't we get a poll going? I think Deprofundis would win by a landslide. But who does he run against? Nobody? Just Deprofundis yes or Deprofundis no? Still a landslide.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

lang leve de profundis


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> I would bee a king whiteout acrown whiteout power, but a loyal king a good king just like alphonso Xl Sabio, i would rulee flanders '' aux sommet de sont potenciel'' peasant commoneer would love me.. i would send moneey to thee society of arts and music in my budget, i would abolish stupid taxes that dosen servee any purposes, i would be thee goode kingen. i'm a goodwill thinkr of this world= un bien penssant'' sorry for being a tad of a megalomaniac, but i choose to serve Flanders interrest and thre peoples and if it become a vassal state of netherlands than shawll be i will be there best general, advisor.
> 
> Hail the new king deprofundis :tiphat:
> 
> I would ressurect and instore musical classes obligatory of franco-flemish music in school


Sir, I salute your ambition!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd like to think that traditionally, Kings of Flanders took the royal name 'Eduwaert' or Edward. Then they'd be "Ned of Flanders..." 

I'll get me coat...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'd like to think that traditionally, Kings of Flanders took the royal name 'Eduwaert' or Edward. Then they'd be "Ned of Flanders..."
> 
> I'll get me coat...


Did you mean this Ned


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Now that's a Segue-oon!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Long live the Bee king.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> I would bee a king whiteout acrown whiteout power,


I believe you'll have to fight Michael Nesmith for it.:lol:


----------

